# Found a Local Testing Service



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

These guys are 30 minutes away from me. Would you say their available testing services are sufficient for a proper lawn soil test??

http://www.simplysoiltesting.com/Services.html


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This looks good and good value. They seem to be using m3. They don't claim to adhear to NAPT in their website, but the NAPT does list them.

https://www.naptprogram.org/about/participants?ssoContinue=1#


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

@g-man 
That is an unusual battery of tests they use for their test suites:
M3 for K, Ca and Mg
Bray P1 or Olsen (not M3 and no option for M3) for P
DTPA (not M3) for metallic micro/trace nutrients
1:1.5 (not 1:1 or 1:2) for pH
and Walkley-Black (not LOI although LOI is optional) for OM


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

crussell said:


> These guys are 30 minutes away from me. Would you say their available testing services are sufficient for a proper lawn soil test??
> 
> Maybe I missed it but I don't see Cation Exchange Capacity or Base Saturation Ratios. If you adhere to the theories of John Perry or William Albrecht you will want both of those.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Upon further review, I agree with ridgerunner that the selection of test methods seems atypical. It would be interesting to know their rational. @gpbrown60 also pointed out that they don't offer a CEC test.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

@crussell FYI, there is nothing wrong with those test methods. They are fine, just an unusual combination. The only issue is the use of M3 testing on a high pH soil will skew Ca and Mg results by > 15%+. Of course I haven't looked at every lab, but the use of Walkley-Black is seldom offered by labs and I've never seen it as a default. It is considered extremely accurate for measuring OM below 3%, but due to the low amount of extract used in testing, it is less accurate at high OM levels. The extract contains chromium, a hazardous material to both lab techs and the environment. A lab that offers Walkley-Black at those fees is a real find IMO.


----------



## KevC (Dec 27, 2018)

Hi guys, @Ridgerunner @g-man @crussell didn't see the information I was looking for when searching soil fertility thread, wondering if you can help/point me in the right direction 
Got a soil test back from UMass and my Boron is reading 0.0, but just 0.1-0.5 is an acceptable range. 
Just read up a bit and appears I can add Borax to get some Boron down in the soil for the grass, but too much can do harm. I actually read that one teaspoon per L of water can be used as a spot/plant fertilizer and 1 tablespoon per L can be used as a weed killer. 
Borax Mule team 20 (RioTinto) says 1.5-3lbs (big spread) per acre ... and if my math is correct that'd be 1.1 oz per 1000 sq ft - does that seem right? 
Should I be thinking about something else?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Andy from ATY recommends 3 tablespoons/ksqft of 20 mule team borax every 60 days. He recommends mixing it with a moist milo application to your area.

Some good info of boron on turf from MSU: http://archive.lib.msu.edu/tic/golfd/article/2002marT11.pdf


----------



## KevC (Dec 27, 2018)

Cheers - will read up 
Thanks again


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> @crussell FYI, there is nothing wrong with those test methods. They are fine, just an unusual combination. The only issue is the use of M3 testing on a high pH soil will skew Ca and Mg results by > 15%+. Of course I haven't looked at every lab, but the use of Walkley-Black is seldom offered by labs and I've never seen it as a default. It is considered extremely accurate for measuring OM below 3%, but due to the low amount of extract used in testing, it is less accurate at high OM levels. The extract contains chromium, a hazardous material to both lab techs and the environment. A lab that offers Walkley-Black at those fees is a real find IMO.


Ok great thanks - I would like to use them just because of their close proximity and they seem pretty affordable.

What test would you recommend I proceed with?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

For the first test, I would select the most comprehensive test to see where everything is at and to identify any possible deficiencies. It also establishes a baseline for future testing comparison. If everything is within "range", then just do the most basic to monitor P, K and pH the following year or two.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

@KevC @g-man directed you to a great link. I don't think I'd bother with foliar B apps for turf, I'd be more inclined to adjust the soil. If spraying, I'd do a drench. I've been debating doing a 1.5 oz/M of Borax drench via hose end with my soil as an experiment. If I do I'll post the results.


----------



## KevC (Dec 27, 2018)

Yeah - that link is gold - definitely not a ton of info out there (other than some ag/farm suppliers telling/selling the importance of dropping down everything including B) 
I've got another test coming from UNH (same sample pot) to compare to the UMass test - and see how similar/dissimilar the results are - will post on its own thread when I have the two. I'll be sure to ping you guys if you're interested (or can lend me some guidance).


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> For the first test, I would select the most comprehensive test to see where everything is at and to identify any possible deficiencies. It also establishes a baseline for future testing comparison. If everything is within "range", then just do the most basic to monitor P, K and pH the following year or two.


Thanks a ton! I'm going to get some samples going, and I'll be back with results!


----------

